# BSOD pfn_list_corrupt stop: 0x000000E etc.



## shlomih84 (Jun 2, 2006)

*BSOD pfn_list_corrupt stop: 0x0000004E etc.*

I've been playing BF2 and for the last month i had several BSOD crashes with the error message above in random times.
I read on threads over the web that it must be a problem with the RAM.
So i downloaded and ran last week memtest86 for about 5 hours and it didn't find any errors.
Today I tried the Memtest (HCI Design's program) and right after i ordered it to scan the OS crashed and showed the same BSOD error message.
What do you suggest me to do next?
oh by the way i have two chips of 512 mb each


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

When you ran memtest did you test each stick individually? If not you should.

You could also try this http://oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp#top I have never used it but here good things.

Post your full specs including the psu.
List your temps and voltages.

Do you have the latest video card drivers?


----------



## shlomih84 (Jun 2, 2006)

I havn't checked them individualy but i'm gonna do it tommorrow
I had the latest Nvidia driver but i installed an earlier version just to be sure it's not the new version that makes the problems. i guess it doesn't matter :\
Do you also know a good tool that that check the entire HD?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Go to the hd manufactuers website they will have diagnoctic tools avalible for free download that check the drive


----------



## shlomih84 (Jun 2, 2006)

Which program can i use to log the hardware information
i have everest but i make it all scrumbled


----------



## shlomih84 (Jun 2, 2006)

Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP2
CPU Type AMD Athlon 64, 1800 MHz (9 x 200) 3000+ 
Motherboard Name Gigabyte GA-K8NF-9 / K8NF9 Ultra
System Memory 1024 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM) 
Video Adapter XFX GeForce 6600 GT (128 MB) driver version 84.21
Disk Drive WDC WD2000JD-00HBB0 (186 GB, IDE)


Well I scanned today the memory chips individually and each one had no problems. Then I installed them both back and scanned and it showed problems, about 520 errors after 100% scan with memtest pro
what should I do now? :\


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/w2kmsgs/439.asp
when you run memtest do one stick at a time when you do more than one it always reports errors


----------



## shlomih84 (Jun 2, 2006)

well i did one at a time
and had no problem
with both of them the OS even crushed with the same bsod error message


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are your psu details
have you tried
last known good configuration


----------



## shlomih84 (Jun 2, 2006)

300W
Last known configuration won't help because i've reinstalled WINXP several times the last few weeks.
well the problems started after i formatted my HD about a month ago and i installed XP with SP2 integrated CD.
Before that i used to install with the old cd that was out before SP1
Today i'm gonna backup drive C Image and reinstall windows with the old CD
I hope it would help...
and about the system drivers i have all the system drivers i need that i've downloaded from giga-byte.com so i don't think it's a problem with a driver :\


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

put your system into this and add 30% to the result
http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=107466


----------



## shlomih84 (Jun 2, 2006)

Ok thanks for the help 
I reinstalled XP with the old cd and in the last few days i've played BF2 and there hasn't been any BSOD and the game even crashed to desktop only once
i guess the problem was the CD's version


----------



## Animosity (Jul 4, 2004)

300W Power supply looks way too low for that system. You need an upgrade.


----------

